# heating up goat milk



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

The last time I bottle fed babies I had glass pop bottles with nipples on top. now I have the plastic kind should I still heat it up in warm water in a pot or is there a better way?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Everyone on here that I have heard talk about it say to heat the water...then let the bottle set in it...they say microwaving kills some of the good stuff in it.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I never microwave. but I was afraid that chemicals from the plastic would leach into the milk and that wouldn't be great for the babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

not sure on that....but I wouldn't think it'd be too bad since we drink out of them too


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

that's true


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

I use pop bottles or plastic baby bottles, I put the bottles in a bucket of hot water to heat them up, but if it's easier for you to do it on the stove that would be fine too, as long as you don't scald it... all I can say is no microwave!!
If the bottles were food grade (either as baby bottles or pop bottles) I'm sure they will be fine  Though glass would always be best but sometimes it isn't an option


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I used baby bottles when I bottle fed mine. I used fresh milk twice a day and frozen once a day. I microwaved the frozen and had no problem. Her sister that took to the teat though was considerably bigger at eight Weeks than the bottle fed baby. Both lived with mom


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

well I think I'll use the hot water idea. What I would do is put the bottle in a pot with a bunch of warm water surrounding it. the same idea but on the stove.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Are there any nipples that you perfer for really new baby goats?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

BPA the toxic chemical in plastics has been banned for several years. Unless you have bottles saved that long I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

OK we ordered some that somebody said they liked for lambs but we haven't gotten them yet. Would it be possible to use human baby bottles?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I heat in a measuring cup in the micro, never to hot just to take to chill off, my kids are 5 months old and doing really well so it hasn't effected the milk badly


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I microwave the cow's milk in a measuring cup then put it in their bottles.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I've heard from some people that microwaving isn't great but I'll probably try both and use what works for me. Thank you so much


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I use human bottles much easier to hold and the kids like them better in my opinion and they hold just the right amount in the first week or so.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Great it looks like one of our goats is kidding today or tomorrow and we don't have nipples yet so I'll use those if I have to.


----------

